# Buying Edge and Mini Vox - Need Help



## PTVMan (Oct 2, 2009)

Hello,

We are transitioning from TDS TV, which has a crappy DVR (500GB max!) and fewer channels in HD to Spectrum and the new TiVo Edge. The Edge will be in our living room and Vox will be in our bedroom. We don't have Ethernet in our bedroom so I understand we'll need to use something called a MoCa network. What do I need to connect the two boxes via coax and how hard is it?

(one good thing I can say about TDS TV is that their remote STB is wireless and easily connects to the main DVR)


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Nothing. Set the Edge to MoCA + Ethernet (connect the Edge to ethernet). It will ask if you want to use it as a MoCA server, which you do. Connect the Mini to your bedroom via coax and set it to connect to the Edge via MoCA.

If you do not have ethernet available where your Edge will be, then you'll need to get a MoCA adapter (available on TiVo's website) and hook it where your ethernet is. Basically it's just a box that goes between your ethernet and coax.


----------



## PTVMan (Oct 2, 2009)

geekmedic said:


> Nothing. Set the Edge to MoCA + Ethernet (connect the Edge to ethernet). It will ask if you want to use it as a MoCA server, which you do. Connect the Mini to your bedroom via coax and set it to connect to the Edge via MoCA.
> 
> If you do not have ethernet available where your Edge will be, then you'll need to get a MoCA adapter (available on TiVo's website) and hook it where your ethernet is. Basically it's just a box that goes between your ethernet and coax.


Does the MoCA adapter connect to the Edge (I thought it had MoCA built in) or to the Vox? Also, do I need to buy a MoCA POE filter?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

A separate possibility as well: hopefully coming to retail next month (as stated by TiVo_Ted here) is the TiVo Mini Wireless Adapter, allowing a Mini VOX (and hopefully, the Mini version before that as well) to connect up via wireless. IIRC, cost ~$60. Having said that, if a wired connection is available, it often is the preferred mode.


----------



## PTVMan (Oct 2, 2009)

Mikeguy said:


> A separate possibility as well: hopefully coming to retail next month (as stated by TiVo_Ted here) is the TiVo Mini Wireless Adapter, allowing a Mini VOX (and hopefully, the Mini version before that as well) to connect up via wireless. IIRC, cost ~$60.


That's great news! I hope it hits retail soon!!


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

PTVMan said:


> Does the MoCA adapter connect to the Edge (I thought it had MoCA built in) or to the Vox? Also, do I need to buy a MoCA POE filter?


Edge for cable has MoCA built in. If your Edge is in a room that has ethernet access then you can use the Edge to create the MoCA network and no MoCA adapter will be needed.

If you need to use a MoCA adapter, it connects to ethernet and coax to bridge signals between ethernet and MoCA/coax.

Yes, you should also get a MoCA PoE filter.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

PTVMan said:


> That's great news! I hope it hits retail soon!!


I keep on checking Amazon.com for a product page. 


TiVo_Ted said:


> Our current plan shows general availability next month for the WiFi adapter. Initially it will only be supported on MINI VOX, but we're hoping to get it working with A93 prefix MINI's as well.


----------



## Thomas Wootten (Oct 12, 2019)

In a perfect world it should be super easy, but cable companies (especially spectrum) are run by Satan's minions. Also it should be noted that currently Edges do not work!

First thing is a cable card and a tuning adapter. You also need 2 POE filters (1 for the house and the other for the TA). You will also need a GOOD splitter, not the one from the cable company. The one they provide usually can't handle MoCA. Finally, a USB cable from the TA to the Tivo. Now depending on your setup you might need either another splitter and a MoCA adapter (Tivo Bridge or similiar. I use an Actiontek 6200 from Amazon, but there are several cheaper alternatives) or not.

For all setups:

From cable jack go to the splitter. from the splitter go to the POE filter. from there go to the TA. DO NOT GO FROM THE TA TO THE TIVO WITH THE CABLE!!! This will be done with USB. From the other splitter jack (without the POE) go to the tivo.

The Minis are easier. Just go from the wall to the mini. Done.

The other POE filter needs to be installed where the cable comes into your house, or as close as possible. NO MOCA TRAFFIC WILL GO BEYOND THIS POINT! This is to prevent anyone else on your net, it also prevent any other signal blocking your net. Mine was preinstalled by spectrum, I think this is a common practice.

Now if you internet comes in another room:

with a cable modem run the cable to a splitter. run one jack to the modem. I cannot recall if another POE filter is required or not. run the ethernet from the modem to the router's WAN port. If it is not cable, I use fiber, just hook up the router as normal.

connect a LAN port from the router to the MoCA adapter. Run coax from the in port (on 6200s there is a network icon) to the other jack on the splitter.

On the Tivo set it up as a MoCA CLIENT.

If your internet comes in at the Tivo:

just split the line again. I think it is easier to just get a 3 out splitter in the first place. Anyway just hook it normally, modem-->WAN. Then run one ethernet from the LAN to the Tivo.

On the Tivo set up the MoCA as a BRIDGE in Network options.


----------



## PTVMan (Oct 2, 2009)

Thomas Wootten said:


> In a perfect world it should be super easy, but cable companies (especially spectrum) are run by Satan's minions. Also it should be noted that currently Edges do not work!
> 
> First thing is a cable card and a tuning adapter. You also need 2 POE filters (1 for the house and the other for the TA). You will also need a GOOD splitter, not the one from the cable company. The one they provide usually can't handle MoCA. Finally, a USB cable from the TA to the Tivo. Now depending on your setup you might need either another splitter and a MoCA adapter (Tivo Bridge or similiar. I use an Actiontek 6200 from Amazon, but there are several cheaper alternatives) or not.
> 
> ...


This is so helpful! Thank you so much!!

I am concerned that TA's are not currently working with the Edge. In practical terms, what will that mean for my viewing experience until TiVo gets its act together?

Fortunately, my internet router etc. is exactly in the same cabinet as the Edge will be. I've been told that I don't need to buy a separate bridge because the Edge has MoCA built in. Is that true?


----------



## Thomas Wootten (Oct 12, 2019)

PTVMan said:


> This is so helpful! Thank you so much!!
> 
> I am concerned that TA's are not currently working with the Edge. In practical terms, what will that mean for my viewing experience until TiVo gets its act together?
> 
> Fortunately, my internet router etc. is exactly in the same cabinet as the Edge will be. I've been told that I don't need to buy a separate bridge because the Edge has MoCA built in. Is that true?


You only need a Bridge if it is in another location. So yes you are fine.

As for TAs not working, I cannot believe they actually brought this to market like this. Basicly this means that NO SDV (which most cable is) SHOULD WORK. In some areas they still broadcast an older signal and in that case you non-premium channels will be fine but in areas like mine, all of our non-local (ie. cable) channels are SDV which means we get zip without a TA. Either way, you cannot get premium channels without a TA.

Right now it is a bit strange, because the edge seems to be able to get non-premium SDV channels without a TA. But if a TA is on your system it will block those channels. So currently I can have the Edge, without the TA connected, and watch cable without premium channels. But this is obviously a fluke and just destroys the whole point of SDV.

I am in the process of sending mine back and just went back to my old BOLT. Unfortunately mine was a preorder so the warning wasn't up. I would STRONGLY reccomend waiting a few months (at least) before buying one. They will probably have some black friday sales next month too. Tivo is normally a great system, but since you don't have it, I do not recommend buying one right now. Wait till the Edge is ready. Ther is no way to get an older BOLT withought a year commitment. And the service is by device...


----------



## PTVMan (Oct 2, 2009)

Thomas Wootten said:


> You only need a Bridge if it is in another location. So yes you are fine.
> 
> As for TAs not working, I cannot believe they actually brought this to market like this. Basicly this means that NO SDV (which most cable is) SHOULD WORK. In some areas they still broadcast an older signal and in that case you non-premium channels will be fine but in areas like mine, all of our non-local (ie. cable) channels are SDV which means we get zip without a TA. Either way, you cannot get premium channels without a TA.
> 
> ...


Interesting update: I just got off the phone with Spectrum technical support and was told that the Edge, because it's the latest TiVo, does NOT require a tuning adapter to receive all of their channels. I'm not entirely sure I believe them.


----------



## PTVMan (Oct 2, 2009)

Thomas Wootten said:


> You only need a Bridge if it is in another location. So yes you are fine.
> 
> As for TAs not working, I cannot believe they actually brought this to market like this. Basicly this means that NO SDV (which most cable is) SHOULD WORK. In some areas they still broadcast an older signal and in that case you non-premium channels will be fine but in areas like mine, all of our non-local (ie. cable) channels are SDV which means we get zip without a TA. Either way, you cannot get premium channels without a TA.
> 
> ...


Interesting update: I just got off the phone with Spectrum technical support and was told that the Edge, because it's the latest TiVo, does NOT require a tuning adapter to receive all of their channels. I'm not entirely sure I believe them.


----------



## Thomas Wootten (Oct 12, 2019)

PTVMan said:


> Interesting update: I just got off the phone with Spectrum technical support and was told that the Edge, because it's the latest TiVo, does NOT require a tuning adapter to receive all of their channels. I'm not entirely sure I believe them.


Well I guess they are kind of right. In most areas spectrum does not broadcast entirely in SDV. Only channels in SDV REQUIRE the TA. This might be all of your non-premium channels. In my area the only channels not in SDV are the ones locally broadcast, CBS, NBC, Fox, etc. For some reson the Edge I have was able to get all of the non-premium channels as long as my TA was disconnected. But as soon as I plugged it in they were blocked, until I unplugged it. I thought this was a fluke but maybe it is part of some grand conspiracy...

Not sure what your cable package includes, but I wanted to mention that you will never be able to watch HBO, Cinemax, Showtim, etc, without a functioning TA. Basically this means that you can use it without a TA, unless you get a premium package, then you would not be able to watch anything. Just because it 'almost' works right does not mean it is OK.


----------



## PTVMan (Oct 2, 2009)

Thomas Wootten said:


> Well I guess they are kind of right. In most areas spectrum does not broadcast entirely in SDV. Only channels in SDV REQUIRE the TA. This might be all of your non-premium channels. In my area the only channels not in SDV are the ones locally broadcast, CBS, NBC, Fox, etc. For some reson the Edge I have was able to get all of the non-premium channels as long as my TA was disconnected. But as soon as I plugged it in they were blocked, until I unplugged it. I thought this was a fluke but maybe it is part of some grand conspiracy...
> 
> Not sure what your cable package includes, but I wanted to mention that you will never be able to watch HBO, Cinemax, Showtim, etc, without a functioning TA. Basically this means that you can use it without a TA, unless you get a premium package, then you would not be able to watch anything. Just because it 'almost' works right does not mean it is OK.


So what you're saying is that without a TA connected at all the only channels we won't get are premiums like HBO, Showtime, etc...?

We're getting their package called Spectrum Gold.


----------



## Thomas Wootten (Oct 12, 2019)

PTVMan said:


> So what you're saying is that without a TA connected at all the only channels we won't get are premiums like HBO, Showtime, etc...?


That was my experience. Without the TA I watched South Park on CC, With the TA I got nothing. Called both Tivo and Spectrum and they just blamed each other. Even had a cable guy come out but he was unhelpful at all.



PTVMan said:


> We're getting their package called Spectrum Gold.


I am pretty sure Gold just won't work. I have Silver I think, the one without any premiums. I just have HBO through Amazon Prime (free with my cell), I am probably going to ditch it at the end of my contract. But Gold has HBO and Showtime, I think. At least those 2 should require a TA which would block all of your channels. Honestly this is the first time I have heard anyone saying the Edge did not require a TA, including Tivo. So I would most definitely ask the support about receiving premium channels without a TA.


----------



## PTVMan (Oct 2, 2009)

Thomas Wootten said:


> That was my experience. Without the TA I watched South Park on CC, With the TA I got nothing. Called both Tivo and Spectrum and they just blamed each other. Even had a cable guy come out but he was unhelpful at all.
> 
> I am pretty sure Gold just won't work. I have Silver I think, the one without any premiums. I just have HBO through Amazon Prime (free with my cell), I am probably going to ditch it at the end of my contract. But Gold has HBO and Showtime, I think. At least those 2 should require a TA which would block all of your channels. Honestly this is the first time I have heard anyone saying the Edge did not require a TA, including Tivo. So I would most definitely ask the support about receiving premium channels without a TA.


If I can get all channels except premium I can wait until TiVo fixes their (ridiculous) TA issue. If not having a TA means no channels, premium or otherwise, I'll cancel my order and install.


----------



## Thomas Wootten (Oct 12, 2019)

PTVMan said:


> If I can get all channels except premium I can wait until TiVo fixes their (ridiculous) TA issue. If not having a TA means no channels, premium or otherwise, I'll cancel my order and install.


If getting what your paying for isn't a big deal to you (sorry, I just had to say it like that) then you should be OK. But I would still recommend waiting till black friday. It is only a few weeks, I am guessing they will have it fixed by then, and you will maybe get a sale, could be a few hundred bucks.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Thomas Wootten said:


> In a perfect world it should be super easy, but cable companies (especially spectrum) are run by Satan's minions.


Not Satan's minions! Corporate Minions!










Scott


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thomas Wootten said:


> Also it should be noted that currently Edges do not work!


Well, that's an overstatement. It will work with regular linear channels with just a CableCARD, but certain channels that are SDV will require a tuning adapter, which doesn't currently work. Hopefully TiVo will have that fixed within a few days.



Thomas Wootten said:


> You also need 2 POE filters (1 for the house and the other for the TA).


I've heard that some TAs can have issues with the MoCA signals, but I've run my TA without a POE filter for 6 years and never had any problems.



Thomas Wootten said:


> You will also need a GOOD splitter, not the one from the cable company. The one they provide usually can't handle MoCA.


That's not accurate. MoCA is designed to work with whatever splitters are already there. Even though the splitters you get from the cable company are usually only rated as 1Ghz doesn't mean that they won't still pass the MoCA frequencies just fine. All of my splitters are the 1Ghz splitters provided by Spectrum and everything works just fine.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

PTVMan said:


> If I can get all channels except premium I can wait until TiVo fixes their (ridiculous) TA issue. If not having a TA means no channels, premium or otherwise, I'll cancel my order and install.


You can usually get most of the most popular channels without a TA. I'm on Spectrum's Silver TV package and I'd say probably about 75% of the channels on the Silver TV package I can get without a tuning adapter. But none of the Showtime channels come through without a TA and only the SD feed of the main HBO channel comes through without a TA. Off the top of my head, a few of the other channels I can't get without a tuning adapter on Spectrum are the Game Show Network, ESPNU, ACC/SEC Networks, and Hallmark Movies and Mysteries. This can obviously vary from one Spectrum market to another, but it's probably going to be similar to that. Hopefully TiVo has this tuning adapter problem figured out by the end of this week.


----------



## cuibap0 (Oct 21, 2019)

I plan to buy both as well. One question: can the mini Vox watch live TV and with DVR functionalities like pause, rewind, etc.? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

cuibap0 said:


> I plan to buy both as well. One question: can the mini Vox watch live TV and with DVR functionalities like pause, rewind, etc.?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Yep, borrowing the tuner from the master TiVo box.


----------

